

Mozilla rejects US government request to remove add-on - fvbock
http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Mozilla-rejects-US-government-request-to-remove-add-on-1238743.html

======
tokenadult
Previous discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2520371>

